# Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank [AUCTION]



## chilled84 (11 Jul 2010)

12inch nano shrimp tank
Just started

Akadama substrate
seiryu rock

rotala rotundafolia
blyxa japonica

Easy carbo

Cherry reds

One day old, Comments welcome

When i get my hands on either HC, Or Glosso ill have a carpet i hope.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Blimey, Its a hit this one lol.


----------



## Bobtastic (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

I like the scape, but I'm finding it difficult to see the shrimp against the substrate. Will look great with a carpet of some type!


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Decided to go buy some HC from lfs, Tropica pot. 1 pot managed area needed. Hopefully it settles and takes off.











Comments/ Thoughts welcome.


----------



## mattb180 (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

I like it, the rock is interesting. As was said above though with regards to seeing the shrimp i'd have gone with a darker substrate. Once the carpets filled in though im sure it will look ace!


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I like the scape, but I'm finding it difficult to see the shrimp against the substrate. Will look great with a carpet of some type!



I totally missed this comment, Yeah a carpet is my aim, Hopefully!


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*



			
				mattb180 said:
			
		

> I like it, the rock is interesting. As was said above though with regards to seeing the shrimp i'd have gone with a darker substrate. Once the carpets filled in though im sure it will look ace!



Quiet true but i didnt plan on haveing much substrate showing. If you get me??


----------



## chilled84 (16 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Why is my rotala growing across the substrate and not up?


----------



## B7fec (17 Jul 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Hi Chilled,

Mine did exactly the same, it often does and it's normally down to good light, don't worry yourself to much about it, it will creep along the substrate for a while then grow upright as you want it to, once mine started to grow upright it grew really compact and bushy....... it looks like it's coming along nicely!!


----------



## chilled84 (11 Aug 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Little update, Lots of algaue, oops! Hc carpet failing, But my rotala stems are on fire. Just the algau to sort out. I need presurised co2 realy.


----------



## Jon1706 (12 Aug 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

It looks really good. I cant wait to see it filling out and fingers crossed you will sort out your algae problem


----------



## chilled84 (12 Aug 2010)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Im thinking about scraping it to be onist and start a fresh one now i have seeded filter.


----------



## chilled84 (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Been a long time since update lol, As you can tell i did in the end scrap the old layout,  This one did have a layout too, But i have let it go abit lol.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Haha thats quality  that must be an algae's idea of hell!

Sam


----------



## chilled84 (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Haha thats quality  that must be an algae's idea of hell!
> 
> Sam



How you mean, Because it cant possibly grow within?? lol


----------



## nayr88 (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

Chilled!! Let it go abit is a tad of an understatement 
 looks cool tho, I bet there's a ton of shrimp in there, have you got a picture of the layout before?


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Chilled!! Let it go abit is a tad of an understatement
> looks cool tho, I bet there's a ton of shrimp in there, have you got a picture of the layout before?



I do in deed, Ill upload soon!


----------



## JohnC (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

ACE.

That is truely a planted tank.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

This is the layout before as asked for!  




BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## JohnC (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

i think you should move that wood 2cm to the right.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> i think you should move that wood 2cm to the right.




Realy? I dont think i can as its right from that corner to the back corner. Crazy isnt it.


----------



## Tom (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*

How on earth did you manage that?


----------



## chilled84 (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 12inch nano shrimp tank*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How on earth did you manage that?



I just left it lol, no water changes, Just topped up the evapouration. Cleaned the little filter once a week. and that all realy.


----------



## MrLarner (8 Dec 2011)

chilled, i've just noticed your attempting to grow HC in a non c02 tank, all i can say is good luck and if you pull it off you can come round mine and attempt mine.
honestly though, its almost impossible to grow HC without c02, unless of course your growing it out of water.


----------



## chilled84 (8 Dec 2011)

MrLarner said:
			
		

> chilled, i've just noticed your attempting to grow HC in a non c02 tank, all i can say is good luck and if you pull it off you can come round mine and attempt mine.
> honestly though, its almost impossible to grow HC without c02, unless of course your growing it out of water.


I don't have this tank anymore, the hc grew ok and started to spread, I was useing easycarbo. Cheers.


----------

